# apple TV et Videos



## franckgtr34 (30 Octobre 2009)

Bonjours a tous, voila depuis un moment l'apple tv me tente mais j'ai des petits doutes.
D'abord j'ai bien compris qu'il fallais réencoder c'est dvd pour les avoir sur Itunes, par contre on perd en qualité, car les films sont comprésser, ensuite peut t on avoir l'illustation du film, (jacquettes) et enfin comment l'apple tv lit la hd, comment il faut faire  pour mettre des films hd sur itunes, car si il faut les réencoder et passer d'un films de 8 ou 10 go a 2 go apres compréssion y as pas d'intérait.


----------



## napalmatt (1 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Je n'utilise pas beaucoup la vidéo sur l'Apple TV, donc à voir si d'autres utilisateurs ont de meilleurs conseils, mais il me semble qu'avec le logiciel Handbrake tu peux encoder ton DVD en assez bonne qualité en fonction des réglages que tu choisis, et qui est tout à fait lisible par iTunes, donc par l'Apple TV. 
Afin de voir si la qualité vidéo te plait, tu peux facilement faire le test avec un DVD que tu encodes avec Handbrake ; tu l'importes ensuite dans iTunes et tu regardes la qualité sur ton ordinateur, voir même sur ta télé avec ta sortie DVI. Tu auras en gros le même résultat avec la sortie HDMI de l'Apple TV. 
En ce qui concerne le son, aucun problème avec la fibre optique que tu peux brancher entre l'Apple TV et un amplificateur/décodeur DTS pour le 5.1.

Bons tests.


----------

